# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Διάφορα >  >  Dewalt AEG Hitachi ηλεκτρικά εργαλεία

## giavra

ΠΩΛΟΎΝΤΑΙ 

1 Dewalt D25600 K SDS- Max Combi Hammer 400 €
 2 DW 733 Πλάνη Ξεχωνδρηστηρας 500 € 
3 Dewalt DW624 Ρούτερ 12 χιλιοστων τσοκ 250 € 
4 AEG KH 5 G SDS- Max Combi Hammer 500 € 
5 AEG - STEP 1200 BX 150 € 

ΟΛΑ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΙΑ ΑΔΟΥΛΕΥΤΑ ΣΤΑ ΚΟΥΤΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ,

4 AEG KH 5 G SDS-Max Combi Hammer.jpg3 Dewalt DW624.jpg2 DW 733.jpg1 Dewalt D25600K SDS-Max Combi Hammer.jpg5 AEG - STEP 1200 BX.jpg6 AEG BBS 1100 Belt Sander.jpg

----------

